# The Modern Classical Music Project Discussion



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question
49. Berg: Lyric Suite
50. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
51. Bartók: String Quartet no. 4
52. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
53. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
54. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
55. Poulenc: Gloria
56. Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
57. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2
58. Adams: Nixon in China
59. Ravel: String Quartet
60. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1
61. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3
62. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
63. Debussy: Images for piano
64. Ligeti: Requiem
65. Berg: Piano Sonata
66. Ravel: Piano Trio
67. Prokofiev: Cinderella
68. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
69. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
70. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra
71. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
72. Stockhausen: Gruppen
73. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
74. Adams: Harmonielehre
75. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet
76. Stravinsky: Agon
77. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
78. Debussy: String Quartet
79. Bartók: String Quartet #5
80. Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande
81. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet
82. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber
83. Debussy: Nocturnes
84. Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements
85. Xenakis: Metastasis
86. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
87. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
88. Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double"
89. Stockhausen: Licht
90. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto
91. Berg: Lulu
92. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 7
93. Ligeti: Horn Trio, "Hommage À Brahms"
94. Janacek: String Quartet No. 2
95. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes
96. Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
97. Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
98. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2
99. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1
100. Varese: Deserts

There are some on there that I don't even think should be eligible and some that are too low, but overall, I think it's a decent list.


----------



## MJongo (Aug 6, 2011)

The lack of Ives No. 4 is somewhat disturbing to me...


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I find it rather interesting that the top 4 from my thread, where this is taken from, is the same as the top 4 (albeit with three and four switched) as in your thread. It makes me wonder if these really would continue to be the consensus pick amongst the majority of modern classical listeners.


----------



## Cygnenoir (Dec 21, 2011)

Is works from the 1800's concidered modern today? I think the other list will look more like the "consensus pick". IMO the voting system is more fair. But there's no doubt this list is peppered with awesome music! And lots of new works I'll give a listen


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

And that last sentence is the reason why we do things like this. That is to all the naysayers who say it is a futile practice in the name of egotistic self-indulgence.


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

I would've liked to see more American composers on there. Not enough Ives, Gershwin, Copland, and Barber.


----------



## Hausmusik (May 13, 2012)

Copland, Barber and Ives, sure. Gershwin? _Rhapsody in Blue_ and _Porgy and Bess_ both made it. That's 1/50th of the list populated by Gershwin. I don't think there's a plausible case to be made that Gershwin is underrepresented.


----------



## Cygnenoir (Dec 21, 2011)

I wanted to see _An American in Paris_ make it to the list...


----------

